# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Вегетарианский кулинарный блог

## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Харе Кришна! Добро пожаловать на мой кулинарный блог. Сайт очень молодой, но он активно наполняется рецептами. Милости прошу!
http://shiromani.net/

Ваши пожелания, замечания и вопросы всегда рада увидеть здесь и на страницах сайта.
Ваша слуга Ашта-Сакхи Широмани дд

----------


## Богдан Инюшев

http://www.kurkuma.ru Еще блог с рецептами. Мне очень понравился.

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Классический рецепт Тали хи панира появился на блоге. 
http://shiromani.net/2011/03/02/panir_s_pryanostyami/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Вкусная райта на завтрак для Кришны
http://shiromani.net/2011/03/03/fruktoviy_desert/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Блинчики для Кришны на масленицу
http://shiromani.net/2011/03/03/blini_s_varenyem/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Проверенный рецепт бурфи. Для тех, кто хочет научится готовить мангала-сладости для Кришны
http://shiromani.net/2011/03/04/burfi/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Готовила недавно Нарьял чатни... А по-русски Кокосовый соус... Вышло поистине индийское блюдо, так как перца там было немало
http://shiromani.net/2011/03/06/kokosoviy_sous/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Недавно готовила эту вкусность для Кришны
Панир масала
http://shiromani.net/2011/03/09/panir_v_sivorotke/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Тортик из желе. В обычной жизни это называется "Инь-Янь", а в вайшнавской "Радхе-Шьям"
http://shiromani.net/2011/03/11/tort_in-yan/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

М-м-м... чапати... если сделать все правильно, то создается ощущение, что побывал в Дхаме
http://shiromani.net/2011/03/14/chapati/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Как приятно вспомнить детство и приготовить ряженку для Божеств
Рецепт у меня на блоге
http://shiromani.net/2011/03/17/ryajenka/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Оказалось, что сделать дома козинак не так уж сложно, а по вкусу очень отличается от магазинного в лучшую сторону. К тому же козинак с медом намного полезнее.
http://shiromani.net/2011/03/18/kozinak/

----------


## Alice

Харе Кришна!
Спасибо, очень хороший блог ) Сразу захотелось приготовить блины - уж больно вкусны они на фото )

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Очень рада, что кому-то нравится то, что я делаю.
Последнее чем баловала Господа был десерт в бокале. Наконец-то я придумала где их можно задействовать :smilies: 
http://shiromani.net/2011/03/24/vesenniy_kapriz/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Вегетарианская шуба
http://shiromani.net/2011/03/28/vegetarianskaya_shuba/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Придумался мне как-то быстрый и вкусный хлеб, который печется по принципу бисквита. Делюсь рецептом...
http://shiromani.net/2011/03/31/biskvitniy_hleb/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Я не приверженец дрожжевой выпечки, но недавно меня попросили сделать эти рулеты. Вот что из этого вышло...
http://shiromani.net/2011/04/01/makovie_ruleti/

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Ну вот, опять мак. А где покупали, не подскажете?

----------


## Богдан Волынский

> Ну вот, опять мак. А где покупали, не подскажете?


Я вот не знаю где вы живете, но сходите на рынок, или в большой супермаркет, там обязательно есть.

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

И снова тортик для Господа
http://shiromani.net/2011/04/06/vegetarianskiy_biskvit/

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А я тоже делаю кулинарный сайт для одной матаджи. Но мне не хватает фото. Может быть у вас есть неиспользуемые, которые не жалко отдать?

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

У меня большинство фото идут в ход... Я стараюсь фотографировать почти все, что готовлю, ведь многие начинающие преданные даже элементарные вещи не знают как готовить, чтобы питаться разнообразно.

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Вот новое блюдо, которое никого не оставит равнодушным по вкусу
http://shiromani.net/2011/04/07/chipsi_iz_topinambura/

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Кто пробовал, а вот так с картофелем можно поступить, как он будет себя вести в духовом шкафу?

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Мне почему-то кажется что картошка может остаться мягкой картошкой, а не хрустящими чипсами. Слишком уж много в ней крахмала.

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Шак для Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху
http://shiromani.net/2011/04/20/shak/

----------


## Богдан Волынский

А сколько тушить зелень?

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Где-то минуту, чтобы она не потемнела сильно

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Быстрый и вкусный салат с фасолью
http://shiromani.net/2011/04/22/salat_iz_fasoli/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Яблочные клубочки
http://shiromani.net/2011/04/27/yablochniy_klubok/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Двойные рулеты из блинов
http://shiromani.net/2011/05/03/ruleti_iz_blinov/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Рулетики с паштетом
http://shiromani.net/2011/05/04/pashtet_with_rulet/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Омлет по-вегетариански
http://shiromani.net/2011/05/05/omlet_bez_yaic/

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Мой вам совет - вставляйте в сообщения картинки немного меньшего размера. Не у всех такие широкие экраны и красивее будет.

----------


## Pavel

Спасибо за блог и рецепты, очень понравилось, насытился уже просто картинками  :smilies: 

PS: насчет картинок, этот аддон будет автоматически уменьшать картинки любых размеров до установленных.

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Пока не разобралась с тем, чтобы уменьшать правильно картинки, отправляю следующий рецепт.
Бурфи "Радхе-Шьям"
http://shiromani.net/2011/05/07/dwoinoe_naslajdenie/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Спасибо, Павел! :namaste:

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

если кто помнит торт "НАПОЛЕОН" который продавали в храме на Беговой - знает рецептик?

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Сладкие шарики «Весеннее волшебство» Бурфи с орехами и финиками
http://shiromani.net/2011/05/19/vesennee_volshebstvo/

----------


## Манджуваника д

Ай да умница, ай да молодец!!! Принимайте поклоны! Очень вдохновляюще...

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

:smilies: Жду рецепта Сулугуни

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Вот такой торт подносили Гириговардхану недавно в Кировограде
Рецепт по этой ссылке http://shiromani.net/2011/11/01/tort...anovim_kremom/

----------


## Дина

:good: красотаааа!!!      спасибо за рецеты! :namaste:

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Готовила вот такой творожный десерт. По вкусу очень напомнил сандеш.
http://shiromani.net/2011/11/29/tvorojniy_desert/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Рецепт шоколадного крема-десерта без сахара
http://shiromani.net/2011/11/30/shok...em_bez_sahara/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Продолжаю баловать Божеств традиционными салатами под Новый год
На этот раз вегетарианская шуба http://shiromani.net/2011/12/14/shuba_vegetarianskaya/

----------


## lavanga mandjari d.d.

А я делаю шубу по другому.На дно кладу тофу смешанную с морской капустой(сухие листы ломаю),солью и черным перцем.а затем как обычно: морковь,картофель и свекла.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Выкладываю еще одну сылку на Вегетарианский блог, моей землячки.
http://bogdan-natalia.livejournal.com/

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Сабджи с брюссельской капустой
http://shiromani.net/2012/01/05/ovos...skoi_kapustoi/

----------

